# cardipuk any good



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi there considering respraying my roof bonnet and tailgate in gloss black with the uk equivilant of plasti dip, according to what iv seen seems to be as good a finish as paint whan applied using proper spraygun rather than the earlex electric spray gun.. anyone any experience using this stuff? how similar does it look to real paint ie any heavy orange peel etc. cheers


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes very good product. The finish will be as good as you are a sprayer. But its not difficult to deal with. The more you put on the easier it is to peel should you need to. If you get the solvent resistant top coat, you will be very happy


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

cheers buddy. im assuming from what iv seen when the stuff is being sprayed its pretty safe compared to isocynates etc.. don't think iv ever seen it being sprayed in a booth lol. any idea how durable the coating is looking for a minimum of two year out of it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

pdrpaul said:


> cheers buddy. im assuming from what iv seen when the stuff is being sprayed its pretty safe compared to isocynates etc.. don't think iv ever seen it being sprayed in a booth lol. any idea how durable the coating is looking for a minimum of two year out of it?


We spray it in a booth only, with air fed masks. IMO it just isn't worth the risk. End of the day, we are still dealing with a solid in liquid form. Whatever solvents are used, they aren't made for lungs lol


----------

